# Solved: Autohide Rows in Excel



## Shadowmis (May 12, 2005)

I want Excel to automatically hide rows that do not contain anything in them. It seems like I should be able to do that but I am not seeing how in the help files. I could use the auto-filter but that messes up the look of the form. 
Maybe I am just doing this inefficiently. I have an exported query from Access to Excel and then from that query I am making monthly reports. For each month Excel looks at the start up date of each line in the query and if it is in the month it shows the row of data. However each month is a new worksheet but the query export is on one sheet. This means that in each progressive month there are an increasing amount of blank lines above the data. Going through each month and hiding them would remove the point of having an automatically generated report. I also can't make excel look to specific rows of the query because the number of start up's in a month fluctuates.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Try this:

http://www.vbaexpress.com/kb/getarticle.php?kb_id=512


----------



## Shadowmis (May 12, 2005)

Thank You Very Much. That was exactly what I needed.


----------

